# Anti-Statik-Band : Sinnvoll?



## AlpineRider (13. September 2009)

Grüß euch, werte PCGHX-User!

Da ich es nicht riskieren möchte, teuer erstande Hardware gleich durch statische Aufladung meinerseits zu ruinieren, habe ich bis jetzt immer -bevor ich die Hardware anfasste- auf den Erdungskontakt in der Steckdose gegriffen (oder eine unlackierte Heizung, aber das is mir etwas zu unsicher).

Kürzlich habe ich mir in einem Elektronikfachgeschäft ein "Anti-Statik-Band" geholt, das ich -beispielsweise- um das Handgelenk binden kann. Der Ladungsausgleich erfolgt über einen Metallkontakt auf dem Band über ein Kaben nach ... ääh ... ja, wohin? Es war ursprünglich eine Krokodilklemme dran. Nur wohin damit? Auf's Computergehäuse? Nein, da muss das Netzteil und das Netzteil an den Strom, damit's geerdet ist. Die Krokoklemme an den Erdungskontakt an die Steckdose? Nein, das ist zu wackelig und vor allem zu gefährlich, sollte die Krokoklemme irgendwie in den Stecker reinrutschen.

Also hab ich einen Stecker zerlegt, die 2 großen Pins rausgenommen und die Durchgänge, die sie hinterlassen haben, mit Silikonkleber zugeklebt.
Das Kabel von dem Anti Statik Band habe ich an die Erdung angeschlossen und den Stecker zusammengesteckt.

Rein theoretisch müsste ich dann ständig entladen sein, wenn ich das Band anhabe und es eingesteckt ist.

Was haltet ihr davon? Sinnvoll? Oder ist das zuviel des Guten? Verwendet jemand sowas auch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. September 2009)

du kannst es schon verwenden da du es eh schon hasst 
ich benutze keins denn bevor ich am pc schraub fass ich eh das gehäuse an, und das ist übers netzteil geerdet 
also entlade ich mich da automatisch beovr ich direkt an die hardware komm

aber verkehrt ist es sicher nicht bist halt noch mehr abgesichert


----------



## euleneddy (13. September 2009)

an heizkörper zu fassen und sich so zu erden funktioniert - soweit ich weiß - nur bei "älteren" häusern (bis ca baujahr 1990), denn da wurden noch stahl/kupferleitungen verwendet. und auch nur dann, wenn die leitungen im keller oder sonst wo mit der potentialausgleichsschiene verbunden sind. in nahezu allen häusern ist das auch der fall.
bei jüngeren häusern verwendet man kunststoffleitungen. diese werden dann auch nicht mehr geerdet. ebenso wie badewanne/duschwanne etc. 
hab selber mal gas-wasser-installateur gelernt, ist aber schon ein paar jahre her.


----------



## ole88 (13. September 2009)

das funzt super oder an blankes metall fassen denn ein lackierter heizkörper bringt es nicht wirklich


----------



## Erzbaron (13. September 2009)

kleiner Tipp, zum basteln einfach die schönen flauschigen Wollsocken ausziehen und dann klappts auch ohne Erdungsband  richtig gut kommt das wenn man dann auch noch ne Fussbodenheizung hat ^^

Von daher sehe ich so ein Armband als Geldverschendung ^^


----------



## Arctosa (13. September 2009)

Ich finde so was zu viel des guten, sich auf herkömliche Art zu entladen reicht doch auch.


----------

